# Help please with MK5 288mm brake upgrade to 312mm



## Jetta703Girl (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello , I’m Katie and I could use your help please.

I have a 2006 Jetta, 2.5 Ltr, 6 spd auto, 16” alloy wheel VW Jetta with 288mm dia front rotors.
I post this asking nicely for your help please with a brake upgrade that I wish to plan and hope I can afford. 

This looks like a simple OEM upgrade and why I can’t find real detailed answers on this site about it is a question I can’t answer. Maybe you can.

Before you answer understand I have already made some upgrades to my 06 brakes. I have installed Hawk HPS pads front and rear, GermanAutoParts.com Stainless Steel Braided brake lines front and rear, TyrolSport Caliper Bushings/Guide Pins on the front calipers and new and properly bled Pentosin DOT 4 LV Low Viscosity Brake Fluid. NO I don’t autocross or track the car. Brakes are good but I want better and since the opportunity has presented itself with a totaled Wolfsburg Jetta I wish to try this upgrade with your help.

I am willing to take many pictures to help others and post them here of my progress if you think it would help.

I have the opportunity to upgrade my 06 Jetta with front and rear brake components from a (totaled/ wrecked in the rear) 09 Jetta with 312mm dia rotors. It will cost me for very part that I remove and keep from the wreck so I wish to minimize the amount of parts that I keep from the wreck. I know some of the parts are the same for both cars. But I know some are not and I would like to ask you collected few that know what parts I will need to harvest off the 09 Jetta host donor to allow the 312mm swap to my 06 rock ship. 

Ok, 2 cars, questions are for front and brakes.

1.	My 06 Jetta rocket ship with front 288mm dia rotors and 260mm rear. 
2.	A stock wrecked 09 Wolfsburg Jetta with 312mm dia rotors and 286mm rear.

Question, both front and rear please:

*Calipers*….is the 06, 288mm dia rotor Caliper the same Caliper as the 09, 312mm? Taking into account the bolt pattern, bolt spacing, length on the bolt ears? 
Caliper *Carriers*…again.. is the 06, 288mm rotor Carriers the same caliper Carriers as the 09, 312? Bolt pattern, bolt spacing, length on the bolt ears?
*Wheel Bearing Housing*…again.. is the 06, 288mm rotor WBH the same WBH as the 09, 312? Bolt pattern, bolt spacing, length on the bolt ears?
Wheel Bearing/*Hub Uni*t… again is the 06, 288mm the same WB/HU the 09, 312? Bolt pattern, bolt spacing, length on the bolt ears?

Wheels and Wheel diameter…will my 16” stock alloy wheels and the 312mm dia brakes work together?

I don’t care about the backing plate, or the ABS speed sensor, the brake hose or the wear pad indicator wires. They are non issues.

Thank you for your help and if anyone needs some TIG welding stainless, moly, aluminum, titanium look me up in the Leesburg Va area. My customers say I’m good at it.

Katie.


----------

